# What are your "Guilty Pleasure" foods?



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I just polished off a small can of canned chicken spread that I seasoned up and put on crackers...

This got me thinking of some "guilty pleasures" that some view as gross or odd. I also like canned Liverwurst and canned Corn Beef Hash.

















Surely I can't be the only one who enjoys this crap... :twitch:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Erich.......:shock:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Some good cheese, pepperoni or sopressata (or both) and some good crusty italian bread. I can down like 3000 calories in one sitting.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

beef summer sausage...that reminds me...off to the fridge!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pepperoni, salami, cheese, bacon and bagels are my downfall!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

cookies. tons and tons of cookies.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

This place, Thank GOD its 30 miles away

Tuckahoe Cheesecake Factory


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont know why but I just have to have it once in a great while.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BBQ or Chili - or get real guilty and have a big plate of both!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

For me, Arthurs Steak House in New Brunswick, NJ. About a 30 mile drive but worth it. Best steaks on the planet...and I've been all over the joint.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> and canned Corn Beef Hash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this stuff too


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> For me, Arthurs Steak House in New Brunswick, NJ. About a 30 mile drive but worth it. Best steaks on the planet...and I've been all over the joint.


Is it associated with the Arthurs in Mortistown? That place has some great food.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I love me some sea urchin.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Is it associated with the Arthurs in Mortistown? That place has some great food.


They were a part of the Arthur's in Morris Plains and Hoboken up to a few years ago. Have since broken away and now on their own. Have been going there for maybe 20 years. The 24 ounce steak is to die for. Way back was $10.95. Today I think its $24. Worth every penny.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> Some good cheese, pepperoni or sopressata (or both) and some good crusty italian bread. I can down like 3000 calories in one sitting.


*Since we got back from our cruise all we have been eating lately is sopressata/prosciutto/and melon. The wife cooks like an Italian so last night we had this recipe....http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...tomatoes-and-pancetta-recipe/index.html...WOW! Then she cooks up some fresh rosemary foccacia bread...dip this in olive oil and fresh cracked pepper..... with some great red wine and we ate like pigs.*


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

CHEESE. 

cheese & crackers, cheese salami/pepperoni & crackers. or cheese by it's self.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to binge on cupcakes. Now I average a box of oreos daily!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gyros, i love the taste of lamb with feta cheese, OMG , they are awesome!:banana:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been eating beef jerky for the last few days..this Wild Bills stuff is nice!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I've been eating beef jerky for the last few days..this Wild Bills stuff is nice!


 Watch you dont get TMJ


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't step away from a cheesecake, unfortunately.

But I will NEVER pass up a slab of beef. I don't care whether it's prime rib or steak, I just love beef.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I consider guilty pleasures to be things I probably shouldn't eat but I can't stay away from. That said, we have a local deli with killer ham salad. Spread on crackers or nice crusty rolls, or just by the spoonful, it's incredible.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How is a ham salad made?

Sounds delicious!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> How is a ham salad made?
> 
> Sounds delicious!


Ground up ham & mayo/miracle whip... I'm sure there's other stuff in it too but I try not to look. I think just smelling it is bad for your health!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Aside from the steakhouse I mentioned, the sausage sandwiches with peppers & onion at the Costco snack bar are pretty damn good and huge for $2.50. I always like to clog up the arteries with a few of those.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Home cooking, I eat out and stuff all the time, but when I get to eat home cooking it doesn't even matter what I just love it. Guess I have been single to long LOL


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Brownies. The thick e fudgy ones with the chocolate chips in them. Then get a scoop or two of vanilla ice cream with the chocolate shell stuff on top of it. The best/worst thing for you.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

totino's pizzas. they go for 4 for $5 bucks, and each have 800+ calaries. but snice i was a kid i have loved them. I eat them rarely, but when i do, i'm in heaven


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Oreo stuffed chocolate chip cookies with vanilla cake frosting and sprinkles.










The recipe:

Oreo Stuffed Chocolate Chip Cookies

The addition of frosting and sprinkles is my idea. When I go off my diet it's usually because my wife has made some of these.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

More along the lines of the OP: 

Vienna Sausages 
Potted meat sandwiches with Dukes mayo


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

"Buffalo" chicken wings, one thing I cannot stay away from no matter how I try. local Joints, BWs, Quaker Steak and Lube, you name it, at least once a week I'm hitting a wing joint.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Chips, any kind of chips that isn't low sodium. Doritos, Tostidos (especially hint of lime), Lays, Kettle (love em), you name it, and I'll probably want to give them a shot. I love chips. Also, energy drinks. Red Bull, Monster Nitrous (My favorite, but I don't like normal monsters), NOS (cherry is the best), Wired if I want to be wired, and.... Sunflower seeds... Man I love David seeds. Yeah, you can't forget Jack in the Box. If Jack in the Box were cheaper, I'd probably actually gain weight. Which, is a physical impossibility for me normally. Dr. Pepper, always get it with my #6 Bacon Ultimate Cheeseburger meal. Love it. 

But as far as steak goes, how is that remotely a guilty pleasure? It isn't that bad for you really....


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Turkey and swiss wrap

Or those healthy choice spicy chicken snack bites.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

The orange flavored hostess cup cakes. I can eat a box for dinner. No problem. 
J


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Erich.......RAYRAY........Zach.......
YOU
ARE 
:bn
FROM THIS THREAD and anyone else part of the BIGGEST LOSER CONETEST!!!!!!

You should be ashamed!!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I really like pop-tarts....:noidea:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> Erich.......RAYRAY........Zach.......
> YOU
> ARE
> :bn
> ...


John, trust me, Zach doesn't need to lose weight. Let him eat a box of oreos a day. I'll take down the brownies!:biggrin:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I grew up on Corned Beef Hash for breakfasts in the morning. My dad would open the can and I could hear the thunk of the hash hit the skillet. THUNK! Nothing like processed meat in a can! 

I grew to like it. I dont eat it anymore although I would if the opportunity presents itself.

Ate brunschwager and liverwurst as well. Spread on White bread with lots of mayo. Good stuff.

Current "guilty" pleasure food? Hmm? Pumpkin waffles. I have a great recipe for Pumpkin waffles that I make every year during the winter (usually around Thanksgiving or Halloween) it has such great spices in (clove, cinnamon, ginger) that it fills the house with scents that are warming and comforting. I started late this year when I made it and tweaked the ingredients just a little. Best batch I have made in quite some time! Gone in 2-3 days!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> John, trust me, Zach doesn't need to lose weight. Let him eat a box of oreos a day. I'll take down the brownies!:biggrin:


Don't let him eat a box of anything!!!!!!!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Love any cheese cake. but all time favorite is the oreo cheese cake. Almost had a whole one to myself before i thought about it and when i did almost came back up. LOL. But still all time favorites.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had to travel back and forth to Erie, PA quite a bit in the last few weeks... Every time I've went I've stopped at a small little Indian restaurant and picked up an order of gobi aloo, dal tadaka and a few pieces of garlic & cilantro naan... And I don't feel a damn bit guilty about it.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I used to binge on cupcakes. Now I average a box of oreos daily!


My wife laughs at me cause I sit on the couch before bed and eat half a dozen Oreos with milk and read Cigar Aficionado mag. Like the distinguished child that I am.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Haven't done this in a while, but here goes....

Metric butt-load of vanilla ice cream+2 king size Butterfingers+blender. Drink it out of a GNC bottle for irony. Friggin Animal shake.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

In a word BACON!!! Added to or put in just about anything.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Pig Newtons. Take the Spam of your choice, cut it into small squares, and wrap them in Pillsbury croissant dough so that they resemble Fig Newtons. Stick em in the oven, et voila! Pair it with your favorite mustard (for me it's Colman's or Bertman's) for dipping, and you have a guilty white trash treat! 

Cheers,

Rosie


----------

